# Vehicle GHB: how far, long, many



## SmugWaffle (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

All my main vehicle stuff is just for one. I do have a bit of extra food and I use the rule of "one is none, two is one." so I have some redundancy should I have a second person in the truck. I very seldom have more than one extra person with me, usually a nine year old or younger when I do have three. So, it's enough for me, plus a bit and we can both be on short rations till we get to a resupply point.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Good post and with a lesson or two, back in my driving days I always carry a dry cooler full of dry goods and plenty of water plus a water cooler full of ice during the summer months and it not only kept us well supplied but in many occasions I had to help some stranded folks by the road side so it pays to have a little extra it may even help you in a tight situation.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting, I never thought of this scenario!

I think it would depend on the group I was with. If it were folks who had some skills, not just how to use thumbs to text with. I would likely be willing to let them in on my stash and work things out as we go along. Two heads are better than one type of thing. I would not hoard anything and lots of things can easily be shared, like a lighter for fire. Traveling or hunkering down it would be nice to split up 'chores'. And, someone might have knowledge that I lack!

If it was a random group of idiots. See ya later!

In a mixed group, I think it would be pretty easy to see who is freaking out and who has a level head and already looking to do something. Letting them in my stash would probably depend on the situation. Chances are most people would at least see the pack. But... Pretty much everyone carries one so the idiots would not think I had more than a computer or whatever they have in them. Find a moment to talk to the level headed folks and see who might be in to leave the morons to their own devices.

I know how that sounds, like a self centered old fool. But in a true SHTF or life threatening situation, I'm looking out for #1. Now if it is only going to be a temporary situation, I would most likely share skills, but try to keep my goodies a secret as long as I could. A bunch of panicked idiots could decimate my meager supplies without thought as to what will happen next. Example: I have a 2-liter bottle of drinking water, someone may be hot and dump it on his head. Or, You have candy bars! And chow down some high protein bars that could easily be split several ways.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You can't possibly carry enough for more than two or three extra people. Even then it would have to be very compact calories. Remember, in a survival situation do not eat anything for the first 24 hours. This extends your supplies and allows your stomach to shrink. 

Things like fire starters and water filters are easy enough to share, if they can find wood and water. Many carry more than one firearm so you can get some weight off your pack, if you do and there is someone you trust enough. 

You can't carry a BOB for numerous people. Do what you can but take care of yourself and your family first. If it gets too hinky split off and save yourself. If you can save some but not all then do what you can. Remember the lifeboat. You only let the number that it can hold into the boat. Too many and everyone dies.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

If you're going to plan for extra supplies in GHB/BOB, you should consider any personal needs for the individual, such as, maybe, hygiene. Consider the sex and age of the person and what they may need, and for ease of launching into action, physical condition (for weight carrying). Then move forward with the additional basic needs: shelter (clothes, blanket), water, food. Fire, personal defense, etc, can be in one pack...yours. Most, if not all additional items you have for extra bodies should be in separate packs. Smaller, younger peeps in good physical condition can carry quite a bit...most adults may be able to carry the extra weight, but for how long and how far? Keep a somewhat versatile plan building your packs, as you may want to shift supplies from one pack to another to adjust for changing physical condition of individuals (someone could get injured or ill en-route during foot travel). It's best to have one pack per person, and if they can't carry the weight decide if you can/should disperse the pack loads differently. If you have extra bodies to maintain from a pack designed for 1, it will reduce your time without resupply. As an example, just a few years ago I was carrying a GHB for myself with 7-10 days of supplies, or, it would have handled 3 peeps for 2-3 days, minus sleep-gear/shelter.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

IMHO. 1 GHB has the supplies for 1 person to get home.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Most of our vehicles has a GHB set for one person.
The truck is normally the vehicle used when I have family so that has stuff for 4. Basically, extra food/water and appropriate clothes for the climate. _I have a different bag for winter as it's bigger since there's hats, boots and gloves for each family member._


----------

